# The staff of life.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Since I'm always preaching about the economy I thought a picture is worth a thousand words, give or take a few, a loaf of Italian bread at the grocery is $2.99 and God knows when it was baked or the many fertilizers added to make it look/taste like bread so if you have a bowl or pot you can mix 2 cups of bread flour, regular flour will work too, 1 cup fine corn meal,1 teasp salt, ½ a package of yeast,(1 package will work for about 5 cups of flour),2-3 tbsp of olive oil and about a cup of warm bleach free water ,give or take, mix all this together well till is actually cleaning the bowl, dough shouldn't be too sticky form into a ball, and knead for about 2-3 minutes, oil bowl and cover with a humid towel and let rest for about 2 hours in a warm area till double, after it has double do not knead again just shape into a ball or loafs brush with olive oil and sprinkle a little coarse salt on top, let rest for about 30-40 minutes and baked in a very hot oven or your BBQ for about 20 minutes. If you have a food processor/stand mixer then just add everything to the bowl a little water first then the oil then the water till starts to clean the bowl and them just let it knead for a few seconds. Artisan bread requires no kneading just mixed everything and let it rest till double dumped the dough into a mold or well oil cast iron Dutch oven with a piece of foil/parchment paper on the bottom, let rest like before and baked in a very hot oven .Also unglazed quarry tiles or oven tiles will give you a beautiful crusty loaf once they get hot enough just like the old wood ovens, a charcoal BBQ works great for this.
PS.the internal temperature of the bread should be about 180* when fully baked. And the house should smell like Heaven. 







Enjoy


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

readytogo said:


> Since I'm always preaching about the economy I thought a picture is worth a thousand words, give or take a few.
> A loaf of Italian bread at the grocery is $2.99 and God knows when it was baked or the many fertilizers added to make it look/taste like bread.
> 
> So if you have a bowl or pot, you can mix:
> ...


IMHO, an idea such as this should not be presented as a wall of text (I hope I inserted the breaks appropriately).

This looks wonderful and I may have to convince the wife to try it.

Otherwise, I may have to break out my dutch oven and make it in that.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

The recipe sounds like it tastes good, and the picture looks like it tastes good. The only thing missing is the butter made by the MAFES store at Mississippi State University to go on the bread!

Nice job, Readytogo...


----------

